# Bleeding Sky: The Story of Captain Fletcher E Adams and the 357th Fighter Group



## mhuxt (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a copy of this book? There may (or may not) be a reference in there to a couple of 357th pilots having jumped a Mosquito.

I don't know for sure if the info is there. The author, Joey Maddox, later wrote another book, "The Great Rat Race for Europe", in which he mentions the other, earlier book, and the story. However, the text of the second book is ambiguous - he says he "did include" the story, however I think that may be a typo for "did not include", as he then goes on to describe how he wanted to determine which of two pilots named Brown was involved. (Rodney Starkey apparently was the other pilot.)

Would have been before 30 May 1944, as the unfortunate Fletcher Adams, from whose war diary the story comes, was murdered by German civilians on that date.

Grateful for any help.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't know where you are but on Amazon......

Bleeding Sky: The Story of Captain Fletcher E Adams and the 357th Fighter Group: Joey Maddox: 9781441555588: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Storch7 (May 20, 2016)

Hello there - iam from the small villiage Tiddische in Germany where Cpt. Fletcher Adams where murdered.

Iam very sorry about this... . Last week my grandmother told me this story. I could not belive this. But than i google it.

I know some descendants of the murderer and this is very strange. 


Very sorry in the name of the civilians from Tiddische.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (May 22, 2016)

welcome to the forum storch7.....

I know this is way late mhuxt but yes...two 357th pilots show down a mosquito thinking it was a 110. if I have time I will look up the names and details if you still want them. iirc the crew of the mossie got out ok...and the 2 mossie hunters never lived it down.


----------



## Joey Maddox (Jan 15, 2022)

mhuxt said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this book? There may (or may not) be a reference in there to a couple of 357th pilots having jumped a Mosquito.
> 
> I don't know for sure if the info is there. The author, Joey Maddox, later wrote another book, "The Great Rat Race for Europe", in which he mentions the other, earlier book, and the story. However, the text of the second book is ambiguous - he says he "did include" the story, however I think that may be a typo for "did not include", as he then goes on to describe how he wanted to determine which of two pilots named Brown was involved. (Rodney Starkey apparently was the other pilot.)
> 
> ...


The information you seek is in my book. The plane was shot down accidentally. Joey Maddox

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Joey Maddox (Jan 15, 2022)

Storch7 said:


> Hello there - iam from the small villiage Tiddische in Germany where Cpt. Fletcher Adams where murdered.
> 
> Iam very sorry about this... . Last week my grandmother told me this story. I could not belive this. But than i google it.
> 
> ...


Storch 7, please email me or send a PM here. I am interested in talking to you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2022)

Joey Maddox said:


> Storch 7, please email me or send a PM here. I am interested in talking to you.


Joey - just so you know Storch 7 hasn't been on here since early 2018. Hopefully by some odd chance he'll see your message. Good luck


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 15, 2022)

Try starting a conversation with him. This should send a notication to whatever email address he used to register. 
Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2022)

Welcome 
J
 Joey Maddox
Yet another writer on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

